# Expired E liquid



## AKS (21/8/20)

Hello all and happy Friday.
I received vapemail today,and one of the liquids has an expiry date of 2017.
I checked online and the general opinion seems to be do not vape it.

I’ll take it up with the vendor,as there is also another issue with the shipment.

Was just wondering whether you guys check expiry dates when you purchase liquid. I only checked because the bottle it came in was glass with a dripper (Loaded smores) so knew it had to be old.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Grand Guru (21/8/20)

The worst that could happen is that the flavour will degrade and fade away but I agree with you. The vendor should be more professional and check his sh@t...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 8


----------



## Silver (21/8/20)

Most likely still very vapable @AKS - depending on how it has been stored
I have juices that are a few yrs old and they still fine

Not suggesting folks should go out and vape old juices - just that i have found older juices I have kept in my dark cool cupboard to be fine years later.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## takatatak (21/8/20)

I agree it depends on how it's been stored but I think it's safe to say that typical shelf life is around 12 months... Maybe 18-24 if it's stored in a cool environment but I've personally found "expired" e-liquid to take on a pine-needle type taste. My assumption is that it's old VG and oxidation... Anyways, I'd want a fresh bottle if I was you...

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 3


----------



## ARYANTO (21/8/20)

I discovered during my renovations 2 bottles of VaBajo, from about 18 mnts ago, and they still rocked, conclusion , tobacco juice tend to keep their flavour longer ?

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## Wimmas (21/8/20)

Rather ask them to swop it. It is a transparent bottle and you do not know how it was stored. Might have been exposed to light/sunlight and that will degrade it. You as the consumer deserve a premium juice when you pay a premium price. Whether it is vapable or not, that juice is over 3 years old. 

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (21/8/20)

Well I will not buy from that store again. I they dont even know they sell 4 year old juice, what else will they do? Or maybe they do know they selling you old stock?

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## AKS (21/8/20)

Ja don’t know. I have sent a mail regarding,awaiting reply....

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Adephi (21/8/20)

That juice was most likely going to be a vapecon freebie.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Clouds4Days (21/8/20)

Adephi said:


> That juice was most likely going to be a vapecon freebie.



Or a Black Friday deal

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## fbb1964 (21/8/20)

And with that comes the million dollar question? Do you name the vendor or do you not? My view. Your responsible for what you say but your also responsible for what you don't say.. I'm not suggesting a vendor bash in any way just saying.. How does others feel about this?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Adephi (21/8/20)

fbb1964 said:


> And with that comes the million dollar question? Do you name the vendor or do you not? My view. Your responsible for what you say but your also responsible for what you don't say.. I'm not suggesting a vendor bash in any way just saying.. How does others feel about this?



Take it up with the manager first. If he doesn't do anything reasonable about it then go ahead with naming.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 7


----------



## AKS (21/8/20)

I’ll see what the response is. Mistakes happen,it all comes down to how they are addressed afterwards.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 8


----------



## Chickenstrip (21/8/20)

I think a lot of the liquids shipped out that are "expired" are due to mistakes. Vape shops generally aren't big enough to have proper inventory checks for dates. They do them but usually only after someone mentions that an e-liquid is expired. 

Keep in mind a lot of vape shops are young enough to only be seeing expired liquid for the first time now. Initially juices weren't even released with expiration dates. 

I have no doubt that they will replace it for you as well as remove all old stock once you bring it to their attention. 

On a side note. There will be nothing wrong with that liquid. I had the pleasure of vaping a discontinued creme soda flavour that expired in 2013. It was 6 years expired at the time so probably made in 2011. I'd even be willing to call it the best creme soda I've ever had and list it in my top ten vapes of all time.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Resistance (21/8/20)

AKS said:


> I’ll see what the response is. Mistakes happen,it all comes down to how they are addressed afterwards.



If you paid for it and knew it was expired then it was a choice you made. If you didn't make that choice and was sent. It could have been an accidental occurrence or something.
I always give the benefit of the doubt before inquiries.
If you bought it before expiry and decided to keep it that long before opening then it would also be fine.,but then it would have been you deciding and it would be ok. Juice lasts quite a while and if it ever expires I wouldn't know.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Hooked (21/8/20)

Most vape juice doesn't have an expiry date, so count yourself lucky to have a bottle which does. Local juice, with the exception of one manufacturer, All Day Vapes @YeOldeOke, never does, to my knowledge.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 2


----------



## Timwis (21/8/20)

My own experience is as long as the juice has not been unsealed the older it is the better it is but what someone does to what they recommend are two different things entirely!

My concern wouldn't be so much about the juice in regard vaping it but the vendor, yes accidents happen but e-liquid has a standard 2 year use by date put on them so that juice is over 5 years old and one month out of date could be an accident but over 3 years is gross negligence at best!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (22/8/20)

During lockdown, and in desperation, I bought some "expired" nic vape juice. Whilst I'm a relative newbie to vaping, and certainly no expert on it, can only say that they were ok, albeit that the flavour seemed to be down a bit, however nothing that cranking up the other juice, (mod power), couldn't resolve.
I may just buy a few flavour concentrates and "supplement" them going forward, now that I have some "fresh stock", only because I'm loathe to toss em' based on the exorbitant pricing I had to fork out at the time.

Reactions: Like 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## AKS (25/8/20)

Morning all.

Happy to say the issue has been resolved.
Was contacted by the owner and had a good conversation.

Zero attitude,just professional friendly service.
Offered replacement when stock arrives or the option of credit.
He also spoke to their supplier and made them aware of the issue.

Completely satisfied.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------

